# Natural Fork Question



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I have an apparently rich natural fork source that I can tap, but I don't know if the available forks are in the right kind of condition for sling-making use.

I have access to brush piles left by a commercial logger around 3 years ago. I took a quick look at the piles from a distance and they appear to have a generous supply of natural forks. I think oak, ash, maple and black cherry are available in quantity, though I'm not sure exactly what type of oak, ash and maple are there. The piles are around 3 years old and the forks I may harvest have been out in the open, above the ground for that period. I can cut the forks well more than long enough and nuke them in 30-45 second bursts right after I cut them down closer to size and debark them.

Any words of wisdom on whether the condition of these forks is "the right stuff" for sling-making or on how to go about drying/curing these forks before I start working on them?

Any and all experiences and knowledge appreciated. Thanks for your help.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

After three years they should be dry and ready to work. It usually takes a year to naturally dry.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

as long as they aren't rotten or bug ridden they should be fine, as said above after 3 yrs they should be ready to go. good luck with your slingshot making.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

OK---good news so far. Now to go back to my friend's farm and do an up-close inspection of the wood for rot, bugs, etc... I suspect this is going to be a total bust or a lifetime best treasure trove of ready-to-go forks. The suspense is mounting. Is there any order of preference between oak, ash, maple and black cherry for quality/durability of the finished product? I believe there'll be some poplar and birch in there too and I suspect those are the last two in whatever the preference order is. Am I correct in that guess?


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Most of my stock comes a similar way. In terms of what is the 'right' wood anything that looks healthy and takes some flexing by ought to be good for something.

I posted some similar answers here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25862-fork-dynamics/

And since I can't test objectively, all I have are opinions and happy memories. Relax and enjoy building slingshots. And as per my lastest home build... just go forth and build.

In terms of drying, I tend to believe in trial by fire or rather microwave... If you're not totally nuts with it you can sweat green wood 'dry' if you take a little time. Larger piece tend to crack at the ends and knots.... nature of the beast clearer pieces and ATLEAST 2-2.5 diameters of extra length on the three limbs helps me a lot.

I would be VERY interested in the cherry, since what we have here Wild Cherry (Prunus avium) is very special.... if only the hardest toughest most labour intensive material to shape. But I maintain try everything, and take pratice pieces for handles or for cutting band grooves and save the good forks for master pieces.


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

Start by making one of each. I think your goal should be to turn every single fork into a slingshot. Think of everyone in here asking for forks. It will be a shame to waste any.


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

They should work fine! Remember to post pics when youre finished!

Cheers Tristan


----------

